# Change is Needed In BC Aquaria



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

So I have been a member here on BC Aquaria for several years now. As well as a member, I have worked in several pets shops, most recently Island Pets in Burnaby. A lot has changed sense I joined BC Aquaria, but lately I have seen a return of problematic motives, and Problem topics. People lack a certain respect needed to make a good atmosphere here, And honestly that needs to change if we want to make a healthy flourishing forum. Every time a slightly controversial topic is brought up, everyone escalates the situation to the point of personal attacks. People are not showing support for the sponsors before raising controversial topics in there threads. People taking threads off course just because they have nothing better to do with there time but stir the pot. 

I miss the old BC Aquaria with people posting pictures of there new pick-ups at local fish stores. What happened to people encouraging others to better their tanks, instead of bashing them for what they have done wrong. In my opinion everyone needs to take a step back, and realize why this forum is here, and what it offers our hobby. This forum was started by Clarence and Shawn several years ago to create a place to exchange information, and to learn from one another with a local feel. Although BC Aquaria is against some new challenges, like ownership that isn't local, and an overall hit to the aquarium hobby through the recession, the site still has a lot going for it. All of the mods remain local, and work hard to keep everyone civil. EVEN IF members have a personal vendetta against them. 

Its frustrating to see people argue over the little things online here, when they could simmer, enjoy, learn a thing or two, and help improve the aquarium hobby as a whole. Lets get some of the old BC Aquaria feel back! I have started a few tank journals in the past few weeks, I encourage others to do the same! 

Think about what your posting, and why your posting it, BEFORE you post!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All the best, 

Alex


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Agreed.

There must be a full moon out today cause there seems to be a lot of angry/agitated members posting today.

Please everyone, read over your posts before hitting Post/Submit. If its likely to offend someone or come off as being offensive, either tone it down to being appropriate for a family-oriented forum or don't post it at all.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Did I not tone it down enough and put a disclaimer?

Ok I deleted what I had typed here 4 times now. I will just say people need to also remember what you send in a private message or a chat is just the same as posting on a thread, some people just do things out in the open others prefer to do it when no one is looking or they think no one is looking =)


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Well said Alex. I've had my fair share of disagreements on here so I won't comment much on that  but I will say this site got me excited about fish keeping again. I've met so many great people in the couple years I've been on here. I always enjoy checking out new tank journals as well. The BC Aquaria community will come back


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

A lot has changed in lots of different ways, thats one of the reasons i dont come often anymore  I also miss the old BCA, i hope we can get it back


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I must have missed something but that's fine. BCA isnt as busy n interesting as it used to be. People are posting way less journals n pics compare to the good old days! I guess most people just come here for bargains, which is quite sad!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been on a BCA member for only 6-7 months... I don't know how old BCA was ( I'm sure it was really good) but I still like BCA now.  

tough day for mods today(well it's yesterday now lol). kudo to you all mods..  I'm sure many BCA members appriciate your hard work! Well, at least I do lol.. 

I've said it before and I will say this again... BCA's been our( I and 2 girls especially Chantal) lifesaver... literally... 

BTW I still don't like SJ sharks.. lol


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

love your fish and fellow keepers or get a cat and be antisocial !!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> BTW I still don't like SJ sharks.. lol


if you ever find you got banned...I swear it wasn't me 

So out of interest, why isn't it as interesting and what has changed so much that would make people quit coming around? I have been hearing this for quite some time now but have yet to figure out whats so different? The only thing I see different is members come and members go. At times alot of activity, other times not so much. But still seems alot of the same BCA, just a different group of new people mixed in with the older members.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Agreed positive = more positive! Chain reactions are great!

I will be posting pictures, when ever I figure out a time to chill, after dealing with these 8 aquariums! Lot's of questions for the new year so be ready!

Hope the best for everyone in this new year!

Phil


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

JTang said:


> I must have missed something but that's fine. BCA isnt as busy n interesting as it used to be. People are posting way less journals n pics compare to the good old days! I guess most people just come here for bargains, which is quite sad!


I agree here.
It is easier to post pictures and videos than ever before. People please share your enthusiasm. *Comment* on other people's journals. Ask questions. Seek to motivate. Build a network. The bargains will come, especially amongst friends and enthusiasts.

Perhaps the forum/club can provide some incentive?
I know I really enjoyed seeing new journals as product of the discus competition, or planted tank competition. How about a small prize for tank of the month/quarter (based from journals?)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> I must have missed something but that's fine. BCA isnt as busy n interesting as it used to be. People are posting way less journals n pics compare to the good old days! I guess most people just come here for bargains, which is quite sad!


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...nks-journal-more-pics-added-76577/index3.html

Must have read your mind cause I posted these in the middle of the night just for YOU:bigsmile: (and everyone else)


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Having been on BC aquaria for several years now, I have noticed changes. it is rare that I spend the same amount off time on here that I used to. I have worked in this industry for about 10 years, and been a hobbyist for double that. And as such I enjoy learning about things that I have never tried or would like to in the future. I don't see a lot of topics and members following that route anymore. 

Taking the time to answer questions either within the topic itself or through PMs is an effort that I hope will continue for many members here. As that is the way I learned the most and still do to this day. I hesitate to post here much anymore because of a. Notion that experience counts for nothing in this hobby and people will typically do whatever they can justify as right or cheapest. I have seen complete beginners take the advice of inexperienced, dishonest and ignorant people in lieu of a rational, well accepted and documented approach to doing what many have done ind the past. Why? 

One thing I have noticed regarding hobbyists is an attitude of accepted ignorance on a multitude of subjects. This erodes the basic nature of what the aquarium hobbyist is trying to accomplish. That is to keep aquatic animals in a closed system that approximates their natural environment as closely as possible. This involves many facets but looking back a few years, a great many of these elements have been breached, ignored, fought over and trivialized. Messages on this forum are usually not even required to find the answers required by hobbyists. Typically a google search will yield the answers, but personal experience is what a forum like this is all about. Particularly due to local water conditions, availability etc...

People have different opinions and experiences, and these are undoubtedly part of evert post here. But it's a lack of respect that annoys most. If you have kept a particular species of plant or animal and someone who has been disrespectful to you in the past needs a question answered, the vast majority of people will ignore such a query. And THAT is what everyone must remember here, respect. You don't have to agree, but the science of this hobby and generally accepted husbandry practices should answer 99% of all questions! it's discussing that 1% that we are all here for. 

Doing this like a respectful adult, well that's something everyone needs to remember from time to time.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm old/old shcool

When I first got on the www I was fortunate enought ti get and remember the advice I was given

"Do not say/type anything on the web that you would not stand on a box in the middle of town and say to all that would listen".

I own a number of computer groups on Yahoo, I suggest to the mods that they moderate their own post.

This means they get a second chance to read before sending their repy.

I suggest that we all practice self control 

It is not that difficult.

Something to consider.

Cheers


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

While Im not sure what the "old" bca days were The BCA of today has some issues today because of people trying to one up the statement that they didnt like or have a differing view point. I can say from someone who was here a while ago and a person who is here now BCA has changed in the following : no more photo contests, no more prizes, no more fun games, now I dont know where that stopped but the last time THAT stuff was on here was back before BCA sold. 

I remember being more inclined to participate in the "positive" threads like that because it was fun to see peoples competition pics... remember the pleco on the lawn chair. and also there was the chance you could win some goodies ipu gift cert and so on.. 

another thing I see and this is in no way to start a bunch of static, nor am I implying anyone is doing anything wrong.... but Alot of the mod team have been around forever and they are all very like minded, Which as an outsider looking in gives you that OLE boys club feel and sometimes having an opposing view point or a legitimate issue with something that has happened just causes a rift between members and mod team. I am guilty of starting some static on a few occasions and as a result my sarcastic nature had gotten me banned, and as of recently I have been allowed back to being a contributing member and trying to stay out of the line of fire.

another thing that can be pointed out for a newer member point of view is BCA is very different from most other large brand forums. The members are more left alone and little squabbles just either fizzle out on there own, or others contributing to the thread , not the argument, just flood the thread and the arguing parties just get washed away or are ignored.. so for the newer members maybe the transition from mfk to bca is a bit of a learning curve. granted the rules are posted everywhere you look yet I doubt many have even read them. People fight, disagree, and thats life.

I think that because bca is such a small community of addicted members that the fact that there isnt as much 'new" content as some of the other big boys that at the first wiff of poo poo pie everyone gets in on it because there aint a heck of a lot going on. The old boys all view the old boy post like all the same comments and there is nothing COMMUNITY based going on.

Another issue is it is nearly impossible to differentiate someone being sarcastic from someone being a double double d bag, because you can not hear tone in text and not that many of us know each other on a personal level so we really dont know each others personalities which also complicates things. So I think the lines are blurred in that regard which if read wrong can be taken in a completely different light and people can get upset. 

So as a thought why not try and drum up some COMMUNITY based stuff like.... The real people of BCA thread again that one was fun, or make it mandatory to have a completed profile so that members could visually see what pthers are into, what they are about and so on. Another word game or something of the like. Issue a photo contest .

OR... maybe make a specific thread or section that is a more of a place where these threads that go violently off course get posted and allow people to just poo poo on each other and eventually they will get sick of the fight and it will just go away.. like a NSFW type thing where your age must be confirmed before entry and if 2 grown ups get at each other mods could dump it in said folder and leave it on auto pilot to run its course. Im spit balling here but those are some of MY thoughts and you know I wasnt taking jabs just putting forth an idea for maybe some new options, maybe if the mods were less busy on drama detail they could focus AS A GROUP on things for the community of bca to do....


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> if you ever find you got banned...I swear it wasn't me
> 
> So out of interest, why isn't it as interesting and what has changed so much that would make people quit coming around? I have been hearing this for quite some time now but have yet to figure out whats so different? The only thing I see different is members come and members go. At times alot of activity, other times not so much. But still seems alot of the same BCA, just a different group of new people mixed in with the older members.


Need to a possee to ban Shark fans. 

I like to contribute what I can in the general forums, the buy/sell marketplace is secondary for me. Undoubtedly, it is the only thing that some members will use on the forum and that will always be the case. But through the years, my interest in fish keeping have changed. Moved on to "different" kinds of fish where they aren't as mainstream, generally harder to get and unfortunately pricey (fish economics), which garners not too much interest within the BCA community. I frequent other species specific forums to answer my questions and learn from the old timers there, so whatever little time I have online, I spend more time within those communities. It would be more interesting if there were more tank journals just to see what others do. I'm negligent there - time online and my preconceived notion that there is a lack of interest in the species of fish I keep.

There will always be a few lifers that will have fish tanks until they're no longer able to do a water change, but most fish hobbyists have a shelf life. Life gets in the way, new job, more family members, time. I probably will wind things down within 10 years, not because I can no longer keep fish, but I would be in a position to travel more and not having to worry about the tanks at home will make it less stressful.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely said Alex. I've not been as active on the site as I used to be. But once I get the tank i'm working on running I will be changing that with a new journal. BCA does has a different feel now, but it is still my go to forum for all things fishy. There's still the large core of people I enjoy chatting and dealing with. And things will always change over time. It's up to those of us who want it to be like it was to put that feeling back into it. Creating or aggrevating issues doesn't help anyone and especially when this site is provided for free.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still addicted. I don't know if you can view logins...but i'm sure i hope on here through tapatalk atleast 30+ a day. I just figured that everyone was busy with life since most of the people here have kids and stuff, while i'm still a college student. New rule, every time you post a picture your kid, your fish children must have a picture too


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

hp10BII said:


> my interest in fish keeping have changed. Moved on to "different" kinds of fish where they aren't as mainstream, generally harder to get and unfortunately pricey (fish economics), which garners not too much interest within the BCA community. I frequent other species specific forums to answer my questions and learn from the old timers there, so whatever little time I have online, I spend more time within those communities.


I totally agree too there are loads and loads of betta keepers etc etc but when it comes to some of the more exotics there are maybe a handful of members who know anything about them or keep them so it makes it hard to post on certain topics regarding more exotic species..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I think many of the changes were inevitable when BCAquaria sold and became part of a business, rather than a labour of love. Nicklefire put a lot of time and energy into keeping things interesting. (When was the last time Yungster participated in any discussions or promotions? (Not a personal criticism. I realize this is his job and his employer expects him to use his time efficiently.) Also, sponsors may be less open to offering prizes for contests, etc., since the site has become part of a larger business conglimerate rather than a local enterprise. It is the nature of the internet. Smaller sites get swallowed up by the bigger companies.

Kudos to the mods though for keeping things going. Without them the site would die.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

TomC said:


> I think many of the changes were inevitable when BCAquaria sold and became part of a business, rather than a labour of love. Nicklefire put a lot of time and energy into keeping things interesting. (When was the last time Yungster participated in any discussions or promotions? (Not a personal criticism. I realize this is his job and his employer expects him to use his time efficiently.) Also, sponsors may be less open to offering prizes for contests, etc., since the site has become part of a larger business conglimerate rather than a local enterprise. It is the nature of the internet. Smaller sites get swallowed up by the bigger companies.
> 
> Kudos to the mods though for keeping things going. Without them the site would die.


Still some of the suggestions by other members and myself would bring back the vibe of a more community feel. and as far as sponsors not willing to contribute part of that the point of sponsoring I assume would be to build relationships in the community and also get free word of mouth advertising weather or not the thing is part of some giant pet forum conglomerate or not the point would be the same.

ie ipu or 'insert sponsor name here" is giving away $25 for the best photo contest and if you drop your photo off in store your in the draw or whatever the $25 prize would be covered by any one of us freaks who walked in the door because we all know none of us can walk in a fish shop and leave empty handed.. just another thought on how to keep that aspect alive. 
The mods do , do a good job but the site remains fairly tight as far as maybe trying a few new things or being open to the idea of having a more open or adult section where beef could happen and differences of opinion could be naturally settled instead of the least fav member of the argument getting banned.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

For myself, i really enjoy BCA for the most part, reading what others have done, usually i don't need to start a new topic because i quick search will show me that someone else has had my problem and I can find the solution. I no longer post questions because most of the suggestions are to spend more money, get better equipment, go bigger etc. Which isn't an option for me.

I think the mods to a wonderful job keeping things flowing in a positive light, but I would love it, if people didn't get so worked up over different views and ways of doing things. I keep small tanks, i've seen many people flamed for this, therefore don't post journals etc. But i love to lurk and read people journals


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cadillac_jack said:


> The mods do , do a good job but the site remains fairly tight as far as maybe trying a few new things or being open to the idea of having a more open or adult section where beef could happen and differences of opinion could be naturally settled instead of the least fav member of the argument getting banned.


this is a family site and a fish keeping forum. I don't get why anyone would feel we need to add an adult section. All that promotes is a bunch of threads allowed to go to extremes. We have enough drama to deal with on the regular part of the forum let alone having to deal with a section that would allow "adults" to argue amongst each other. I see no need at all to have an adult section. Maybe some like drama and arguing, but I ( as well as many others) joined this site because it was a* friendly* local community that is here to assist each other and share experiences in this wonderful hobby. Not see a bunch of mature adults arguing like children.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

right bu this is what im saying you guys are all tired of the drama. which is naturally occurring and yet you fail to recognize that it is NORMAL for people to dis agree so instead of having to run defence on it all the time just move the folder to the grown up section and wash your hands of it until it requires further attention. I think you would benefit. and while I agree that it is a family site and it is supposed to remain friendly often it doesn't and this way you could just grab it drop it in the section and not have to worry about offending anyone or having juvenile eyes see it and maybe some of these "beefs" would get squashed on their own instead of the mods jumping in and creating a rift between members and mods.that way 99% of the site is family and for the 1% that get into it with each other you could safeguard from having it out in the open for the younger or uninterested parties

if your unwilling to accept changes then how will it ever be any different.. same old same why not try it out and then you can at least say well we tried it and it didnt work OR jeez louise it might just work then people who want strictly fish based posts could stay out of traffic and not have to hear about anything but that and if something goes bananas then you have less work to do in the sence that it would no longer be your duty to monitor it . so long as it never got way way out of hand why wouldnt that work.

you have to at least be open to some suggestions from the members if you are not ever gonna except that then there will always be problems not all change is bad.



Diztrbd1 said:


> this is a family site and a fish keeping forum. I don't get why anyone would feel we need to add an adult section. All that promotes is a bunch of threads allowed to go to extremes. We have enough drama to deal with on the regular part of the forum let alone having to deal with a section that would allow "adults" to argue amongst each other. I see no need at all to have an adult section. Maybe some like drama and arguing, but I ( as well as many others) joined this site because it was a* friendly* local community that is here to assist each other and share experiences in this wonderful hobby. Not see a bunch of mature adults arguing like children.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

and im not saying to promote stuff going bananas but facts are facts people fight , pretending that it doesnt happen is silly.
an adult or age confirmed section would just allow members to work stuff out without the mods involvement and also sometimes it is good to vent. you have never had a blow out ? sometimes when you can unload whatever is bothering you then you can feel better about whatever the issue was about in the first place

its just a thought Jon okay far be it from me to tell you how to do your job but for someone tired of dealing with thee flare ups why not at least consider some changes.. not just this fighting thing but what about the 11 other suggestions made.. I hate how no one chimes in , just complains and then it all washes away in 2 days for 3 months and then blam all over again..
photo contests
adult section
forum games
how about species profiles 
can we split up the cichlid section into 2 seperate things? as a sa/ca cichlid person I dont want to read about mbuna this and peacock that 
bca cat e log like planet catfish, then we could look stuff up here and have sponsors source it for us
sponsorship prizes
give us a reason to be DONATING members again <although more likely when it was family owned>
something man you guys have to realize the older the site gets the more new blood and less old boys there are.

im not crazy and I know im not the only one. instead of running defence and protecting your old ways open your mind to how change could benefit the community


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

i think what Jack is saying is that if there was a "Trash Talk" section where the filters were turned off, people could say what they wanted as long as it wasnt dragged back into the other "family" threads. This section would have no moderation AND you would have to get permission from the mods for access. This access would only have to be asked for ONCE, and the section would not be visible to new members.

Im not advocating for what he wants, I just think I can expand on it in more detail. Just so we are clear I am neither for nor against this idea.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think what John was saying is why should there need to be a section where people can vent and do whatever else an adult section would allow them to do? Why not just learn to explress your opinion without needing to resort to name-calling, swearing, or whatever else would come of an adult section. I like that there is a family-firendly community here, where the posts are kept clean. I also feel an adult section is uneccessary on this forum as all it would do is basically provide a spot where the rules wouldn't apply. The reason the mods get involved, for the most part, is that rules of the site are being broken. And even if there as an adult section, they'd still have to monitor it as how else would they know if it got really out of hand?

As for people who want something other than fish related threads, may I point of that this is an aquarium keeping forum?



cadillac_jack said:


> right bu this is what im saying you guys are all tired of the drama. which is naturally occurring and yet you fail to recognize that it is NORMAL for people to dis agree so instead of having to run defence on it all the time just move the folder to the grown up section and wash your hands of it until it requires further attention. I think you would benefit. and while I agree that it is a family site and it is supposed to remain friendly often it doesn't and this way you could just grab it drop it in the section and not have to worry about offending anyone or having juvenile eyes see it and maybe some of these "beefs" would get squashed on their own instead of the mods jumping in and creating a rift between members and mods.that way 99% of the site is family and for the 1% that get into it with each other you could safeguard from having it out in the open for the younger or uninterested parties
> 
> if your unwilling to accept changes then how will it ever be any different.. same old same why not try it out and then you can at least say well we tried it and it didnt work OR jeez louise it might just work then people who want strictly fish based posts could stay out of traffic and not have to hear about anything but that and if something goes bananas then you have less work to do in the sence that it would no longer be your duty to monitor it . so long as it never got way way out of hand why wouldnt that work.
> 
> you have to at least be open to some suggestions from the members if you are not ever gonna except that then there will always be problems not all change is bad.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Why isnt there world peace, why do we need guns right same logic, im not suggesting my idea is gold here but it would provide a venue for things if they were to either go off track. what i am trying to say is an idea and if nothing ever changes then nothing will be different, insanity by definition is doing the same thing over and over and over expecting different results, so if your tired of trying to monitor the stuff push it in the grown up bin... as for why people argue I mean really do i need to even go there... because were really big monkeys and sometimes we huck doo doo at the guy in the other tree, doesnt matter if it is a fish keeping forum or a car audio forum both go way off track all the time and this stuff happens so instead of expecting people to be all proper and grown up why not have a place for it when it does go wonky...

and i mean i feel like im beating a dead horse here but what about the other suggestions not just this one but some of the other or if anyone else has any ideas on how to improve the community CHIME IN here is a chance to be open and put forth some ideas doesnt matter what but launch it maybe if all the mods were inputting and members we could work TOGETHER AND fiz some of these issues and come up with new ideas on how to make it smoother or more appealing to other people not just the good ole boys


target said:


> I think what John was saying is why should there need to be a section where people can vent and do whatever else an adult section would allow them to do? Why not just learn to explress your opinion without needing to resort to name-calling, swearing, or whatever else would come of an adult section. I like that there is a family-firendly community here, where the posts are kept clean. I also feel an adult section is uneccessary on this forum as all it would do is basically provide a spot where the rules wouldn't apply. The reason the mods get involved, for the most part, is that rules of the site are being broken. And even if there as an adult section, they'd still have to monitor it as how else would they know if it got really out of hand?
> 
> As for people who want something other than fish related threads, may I point of that this is an aquarium keeping forum?


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't necessarily agree that it is inevitable that people will argue. Disagree occasionally maybe. You may say that is semantics but I think it is the way in which people choose to disagree and the way in which it is worded. It doesn't make sense to me to have an adult section for this reason as the vast majority of people on this forum are respectful. As well an adult section would have the possibility of inviting other adult topics which may open up a whole other can of worms The other changes on your list possibly should be discussed at least by the mods. Maybe there is a legitimate reason they don't work for this forum. I have always thought of fish keeping as a relaxing, peaceful hobby so for me the issues of late that have played out for everyone to see is kind of like witnessing someone getting all gangster on a knitting forum it's so not necessary and kind of odd

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah again as i said its a thought. and again the floor is open to people to spit ball some ideas around.. and the logic behind it isnt to have people go rouge and be "ganster" in this fish forum it is to alleviate the mods from having to babysit seemingly normal threads and intervene im not 100% on how it would work NOT MY JOB but someone made a post regarding change and these are my ideas like em or lump em, doesnt matter and im sure the 99% of people on here who arent interested in that type of stuff and want to talk about what new betta they bought can do so and the 1% of members that squabble would be well clear of the public view. I cant see how this doesnt make sence. anyways do with this what you will but it would sure be nice to see SOMEONE touch on any 1 of the other ideas.... ANYONE or submit your own.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Making a section for arguments and disagreements or ' trash talk' will only promote and aggregate those negative behaviours in the forums which I don't think the community would want. Imagine a new member going into the site to see a section that collects all the heated arguments and disagreements. It will have a negative impact on the site.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No need to have an "ADULTS only" section in a family-oriented fish forum when there are entire sites all over the internet where you can go to get your Freak On without posting such ideas or threads on BCAquaria. 

Mac/Jack,

You have been pushing for this "Adults only" section for years. NOT going to happen because it is NOT in the best interest of the site. It may be in YOUR best interest, but that has nothing to do with BCA. As has been explained in the past, even an "Adults only" section would need to be monitored and moderated. What you keep suggesting will not work because it will add to the work load, not alleviate it. It would encourage more drama, NOT less. As yesterday's drama overload proved, BCA drama does not stay isolated into a single thread or single section. It spreads and infects the general site. 

What we (the Mod team and almost all BCA members) want is to have no or minimal drama on the site, not to create a subsection where people can have a free for all and the rules somehow don't apply. This is a FISH site. If people need to get their freak on, they can visit some other adult site and get it out of their system. 

I know you must think this is the Mod team being stubborn and not listening to members' suggestions (yours especially) but if you bother reading what several other members have already posted, they also feel there is no need, in fact it would be detrimental to the site to implement your "Adults only" section.

The MOD team


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a lot of good points being made here. I don't have time to address every single one, but I can address a few.

We are in fact in the process of planning a contest and an announcement will be made about it soon. We are aware that everybody loves contests and we definitely want to get more contests happening on a regular basis.

Forum games are fun, we encourage anybody who wants to start one to go ahead and do so. I was thinking an idea for one would be to run through the alphabet using fish names with a photo attached. ie: A - angelfish (insert photo of your own fish or one of the net), then next person does B, etc.

Species profiles would be fantastic. If people want to write up profiles they could go ahead and do it, then others could post their input and a final 'good copy' could be put onto a sticky (I'd be happy to make a sticky for that). 

cadillac_jack - can you please clarify what you mean about having a cat e log like planet catfish ...do you mean for plecos? ...because the one on planet catfish is already so good why not just use theirs. 

Splitting the cichlid section is a valid suggestion. Would others like to see this happen as well?


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

thank you for not focusing on the adult portion of what i was saying ... 
cat e log isnt just for plecos but all catfish and you're right we can just use planet catfish but what if you had it right at home no need for travel..

dont get me wrong im all for fun but i was saying the adult part would just be an easy safe guard i dont care weather you use it or not , its a suggestion that would take weight off the mods. i have no interest in drama


Forum games are fun, we encourage anybody who wants to start one to go ahead and do so. I was thinking an idea for one would be to run through the alphabet using fish names with a photo attached. ie: A - angelfish (insert photo of your own fish or one of the net), then next person does B, etc.<<< thats a good one


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Fire_eel said:


> countdown to a fight starting and thread deletion in 10 9 8 7....


Sorry but posts like this is what creates the atmosphere TO have threads like this deleted. No fighting should arise. People are just suggesting ideas on how to improve the overall site. Some suggestions work, Others need more thought!



Pamela said:


> There's a lot of good points being made here. I don't have time to address every single one, but I can address a few.
> 
> We are in fact in the process of planning a contest and an announcement will be made about it soon. We are aware that everybody loves contests and we definitely want to get more contests happening on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


I for one think splitting the cichlid section is a great idea. Even if its just "African cichlids" and "American cichlids". If more people start posting, we can add other sections.


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

these threads never go well. Someone always gets offended and they'll close the thread.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

The 80-20 rule should be considered.

Are we trying to channel 80% Efforts to appease the 20% ? 

More efficient if we are using up only 20% Efforts to support the 80%.

I think the moderators are doing a great job and keeping at least 80% of the members happy.

BTW - Random Arguments, Trash Talk, Venting - How can that possibly be Adult Section? - if somehow this got implemented, perhaps calling it a "Tantrum/Time-Out" section might be more appropriate. 

Logic behind seems to be like the movie "THE PURGE" - give them a "Free for All" and things will improve as they have now got it out of their system - Really ? ? ?


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

well instead of poo poo ing my idea why not make a few suggestions of your own.
i said adult section as an example call it what you want but I dont think an age confirmation section of whatever title wouldnt be the worst idea then their is an option to either enter or not instead of a war waging in a public forum..
read the title of the thread it is about change not the everything stays the same forever thread.
forget the adult thing grab the reins on any other 1 of te suggestions and run with it or PUT UP SOME OF YOUR OWN IDEAS maybe collectively not in an argumentative way but in a community putting ideas in a basket.

ugh


Kimrocks said:


> The 80-20 rule should be considered.
> 
> Are we trying to channel 80% Efforts to appease the 20% ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I like the idea of a "species profile" or "how to care for: ____" section where members can post species they have and how they care for them and include things like pH/temp/aggressiveness/feeding styles (types of foods, amounts, frequencies etc)/behaviours/breeding/other safe tank members. I'm not sure if it should be species profiles versus like a how to care for since there are a lot of other sites that already have great species profiles sections but perhaps getting peoples own info on how they do things and other people can add their own input on the same species threads so people can get an idea of what the "average" person is doing.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as getting more people to post, having a monthly draw for people who make a minimum number of posts would certainly help. It used to work quite well. Having said that, finding prizes is easier said than done, especially now that it is no longer a locally run site.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I rest my case.



cadillac_jack said:


> well instead of poo poo ing my idea why not make a few suggestions of your own.
> i said adult section as an example call it what you want but I dont think an age confirmation section of whatever title wouldnt be the worst idea then their is an option to either enter or not instead of a war waging in a public forum..
> read the title of the thread it is about change not the everything stays the same forever thread.
> forget the adult thing grab the reins on any other 1 of te suggestions and run with it or PUT UP SOME OF YOUR OWN IDEAS maybe collectively not in an argumentative way but in a community putting ideas in a basket.
> ...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Going to chime in. What a waste of time for the mods to have to explain over and over. What a waste of my mobile data to open up the tapatalk to have a bunch of nonsense chatter. 

Imo. Been way more than lenient and fair. 

Mods have done an outstanding job babysitting the forum. Need to start culling members.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I don't post here that often, I am more of a lurker than anything, but I have been a member of this site for a long time. I frequent a couple other forums for various interests of mine, and one thing I notice about BCA is that there doesn't seem to be a clear distinction between healthy debate and irrelevant, personal attacks. I am one of the first to jump into topics that interest me, and there's nothing more entertaining than participating in and reading a lively, heated debate about something. I have noticed mod warnings in threads where the debate was still on topic and respectful, and in other threads the mods hadn't jumped in until the thread had spiralled into insults and threats (speaking of which... Really? Threats? Grow up people). 

If I were to make suggestions, I would love to see less threads getting completely closed. I think if we want to encourage discussion, we should deal with individual member's posts by editing them or just deleting them if they break the rules. Cutting off all conversation because a couple people can't play fair prevents others from getting a chance to give their input and might put people off posting altogether for a fear of not saying the right thing. On the same note, I think a clearly written guide to respectful debate should be made easily accessible and required for everyone to read when they become a member. I think as much free rein should be given to members and to the discussion as possible, but when rules are broken there should be consequences for the offender. If a person has multiple infractions, they should be banned. I also agree with the others about trying to foster a better sense of community, but I know that is a challenging task and I am not sure how to approach that beyond what others have already suggested.

I hope none of my post offends the moderators. You guys do a great job, and without you there would be no BCA. I know I don't have the time nor the desire to take on the responsibilities you have, and of course I have never moderated a busy forum so I don't have any experience from that standpoint. I may have suggested things that are already in place, so apologies if that is the case. My post is written simply from my observations of BCA in comparison to the other forums I am a member of.

ETA: So I am was looking at the site rules again just to refresh myself, and I notice it says "personal attacks are frowned upon". Does this mean they are allowed, just discouraged? I ask because it seems that there is no need to allow any personal attacks, at all.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I'm old/old shcool
> 
> When I first got on the www I was fortunate enought ti get and remember the advice I was given
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you Mike, and I've lost my "stuff" twice and regretted it deeply. Just because we're not paid to be here doesn't mean we all can't be professionals. I also left those posts in their entirety to remind me to be a better person, at least in here.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> I don't post here that often, I am more of a lurker than anything, but I have been a member of this site for a long time. I frequent a couple other forums for various interests of mine, and one thing I notice about BCA is that there doesn't seem to be a clear distinction between healthy debate and irrelevant, personal attacks. I am one of the first to jump into topics that interest me, and there's nothing more entertaining than participating in and reading a lively, heated debate about something. I have noticed mod warnings in threads where the debate was still on topic and respectful, and in other threads the mods hadn't jumped in until the thread had spiralled into insults and threats (speaking of which... Really? Threats? Grow up people).
> 
> If I were to make suggestions, I would love to see less threads getting completely closed. I think if we want to encourage discussion, we should deal with individual member's posts by editing them or just deleting them if they break the rules. Cutting off all conversation because a couple people can't play fair prevents others from getting a chance to give their input and might put people off posting altogether for a fear of not saying the right thing. On the same note, I think a clearly written guide to respectful debate should be made easily accessible and required for everyone to read when they become a member. I think as much free rein should be given to members and to the discussion as possible, but when rules are broken there should be consequences for the offender. If a person has multiple infractions, they should be banned. I also agree with the others about trying to foster a better sense of community, but I know that is a challenging task and I am not sure how to approach that beyond what others have already suggested.
> 
> ...


First of all, no offense taken on my part at all. I agree that we need to put more time into here, it's just very difficult when the outside world doesn't allow this to take place.

Secondly for the site rules\disclaimer, we try our best not to censor people, but some times we just have to close a thread. I rather close one then edit someone's voice, but I completely agree, especially since all of us aren't adults, there's absolutely no need to be rude, let alone attack or threaten someone.

There's a lot of posts to read, so we'll do our best to keep up (some times it's not good enough, but trust me when I say that we do care, a lot).


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, it has turned into a battlefield for keyboard warriors lately. Anyways, let's turn that frown upside down and kill the harsh vibes with happy thoughts. 
I have a couple threads in the works, I'll try to get them up soon and hopefully we can get some good conversation going. I encourage EVERYONE to get some threads up or update your existing ones. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the other thing I wanted to say. Please keep those tank journals going, I don't have a single tank right now due to life circumstances and I have to live life vicariously through our members!!! I love seeing the progress, so please don't stop!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I love to see cichlid section to be divided into several subsections.. ( african, SA, Dwarf). I think this is great idea..


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

You are spot on Anthony - There actually is a Full Moon Today !!!! - : ).

Moon phases 2014 & 2015



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Agreed.
> 
> There must be a full moon out today cause there seems to be a lot of angry/agitated members posting today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you, couldn't have said it any better myself.What i find interesting and have to question here is how several previous posters(won't regard them as members) of this site get warned several thousand times and finally banned, only to suddenly 'appear' once again on the forum? How does that work? Just curious



jobber said:


> Going to chime in. What a waste of time for the mods to have to explain over and over. What a waste of my mobile data to open up the tapatalk to have a bunch of nonsense chatter.
> 
> Imo. Been way more than lenient and fair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Would it be possible to have a section where members can post pictures of their discus to have them judged by well regarded discus keepers (e.g. April)? I think this can really help us to learn more about what to look for and what to avoid when buying a discus. Discus is an expensive fish to buy but a lot of people only look at the color of the fish without knowing much else about it. I think this could be a very educational opportunity and should also help to develop more interest in discus keeping. Simply discus has something like that and it has run very well. I have learned a lot by looking at the pictures and the comment. 
Thank you.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the most likely addition of a "discus" section, plus we have Canadian Aqua Farms, now Stans Discus world and the Member Photo/Video Gallery... I personally don't really see the need for another special section catering to one specific species. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber said:


> Going to chime in. What a waste of time for the mods to have to explain over and over. What a waste of my mobile data to open up the tapatalk to have a bunch of nonsense chatter.


I know what you mean bud! The main reason I even have a data plan is so I can be logged on at all times to provide assistance to members when needed, but it does seem to get used more for nonsense type things. Unfortunately being a mod I have to use a browser to deal with most things which burns up the data faster than tap-a-talk would. Not to mention it's a pain in the butt to do too much typing from the phone lol


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply John. I was thinking more along the line of asking members to post pictures of their discus then having the judge(s) assign a grade (e.g. 8/10) and explain why the grade was awarded (e.g. nice eye body ratio, nice body shape), so we can understand more about how discus are graded, and what to look for and avoid when we buy a discus.
Thank you.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Would it be possible to have a section where members can post pictures of their discus to have them judged by well regarded discus keepers (e.g. April)? I think this can really help us to learn more about what to look for and what to avoid when buying a discus. Discus is an expensive fish to buy but a lot of people only look at the color of the fish without knowing much else about it. I think this could be a very educational opportunity and should also help to develop more interest in discus keeping. Simply discus has something like that and it has run very well. I have learned a lot by looking at the pictures and the comment.
> Thank you.





Fish rookie said:


> Thanks for the quick reply John. I was thinking more along the line of asking members to post pictures of their discus then having the judge(s) assign a grade (e.g. 8/10) and explain why the grade was awarded (e.g. nice eye body ratio, nice body shape), so we can understand more about how discus are graded, and what to look for and avoid when we buy a discus.
> Thank you.


Please keep in mind that this can still be done without having a special section made for it. If you want to start a thread like that go ahead. We can't appoint specific 'judges' though, so you'd have to be willing to receive comments from anybody who wants to leave one. You could definitely request that specific people give their opinion, although they're not obligated to. If the thread gets enough interest we could turn it into a sticky.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you very much John and Pamela for considering my suggestion and I respect your decision. 
I like your suggestion Pamela. I would definitely like to see a thread like that in the future but I am aware that may be I am in the minority. 
Thank you.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Simply does have a section like that. But not without issues. I'm a mod there so I see the issues . One..hard to get a so called judge to commit. A lot go unanswered . 
Two...hard to judge without a good photo and a discus at least 10 months old.
Also..it's ok if the member wants it judged.....but it gets touchy when other members know where the fish came from..
I myself try very hard not to comment on discus as it'd not my place. Some hobbyists are quite happy with their pet discus and some people are perfectionists. .
It's good to learn. But sometimes disheartening. 
Bear in mind a high quality discus can be ruined in a short time with improper care or an illness or water quality issue. 
There are some good guidelines to selecting though. 
There's a whole forum for discus . Bc aquaria is a all species forum. 
Hard to have a judging or each species or group section.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hi April, thanks for chiming in. I appreciate your input. May be it is not such a good idea after all.  Sorry for suggesting this guys.
For myself I do not take offence if someone tells me my discus is stunned or whatever but I know some others may take offense so I agree that it is a touchy thing to handle properly. I am the kind who wants my fish to be perfect and I want to learn everything I can about discus. 
If this has the potential to create some conflict as some people may take it personally I do not want to see that happening. 
I am glad to see a discus guru such as yourself still post here. I hope you will post more often to share your insight on discus. I will not take offense to whatever you have to say about my discus, in fact, I appreciate it. Please send Francis my regards, miss him. 
Thanks.


----------

